# Cherry Barbs and others



## Shiruvi (Sep 24, 2009)

I have six of these titchy little guys, but don't worry, the tank is huge. D'you guys think they would be compatible with a betta? None of them nibble each other, and they seem pretty mellow, if their none-reaction to my cat is any indication. (I appear to only have one male judging by the colour, so hopefully there won't be much aggression between the barbs themselves)

So, any ideas for compatible species? I know tetras are slightly out because of their fondness for the nibbling (at least, according to the guy who sold them. Might just have been the Phantom Tetras though), but there isn't much else on offer. I was thinking about a Guppy of some sort, or a Green Swordtail - but I'm not sure if those two are Betta friendly. 

Also, what species of catfish would you put in? Is having a catfish at all a good idea, even if I call it Rupert?

Also also, suggestions for names? I named all six Barbs Theseus, my two goldfish in a separate tank Lancelot and Merlin (yeah :roll, and am currently scouring the 'net for a list of Thai names that won't make me sound like an idiot when trying to pronounce them. 

Finally, I'm a newbie, so hi! :-D


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't have any personal experience with cherry barbs, but I've heard they're a no-no with bettas as they're quite nippy, and bettas long flowing fins make a good target.. Guppies are out as well, as their bright tails will look like another betta to your betta.. As for catfish, I know a lot of our members have Corydora's and have had good luck with them, but they are shoaling fish, so you would need at least 3. I'm not sure about the swordtail, but something tells me it's probably not a good idea either.. Bettas are quite particular about tankmates, they pretty much need to be dull, not small enough to become lunch, and not nippy.. I hope someone can make some good suggestions for you


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

Also, what size is your "huge" tank? That will make a big difference in your stocking options .


----------



## Shiruvi (Sep 24, 2009)

"but I've heard they're a no-no with bettas as they're quite nippy, and bettas long flowing fins make a good target.."

Seriously? The guy who sold them specifically pointed out the barbs as a suitable non-nibbler tankmate when we asked about the betta in the next tank. What a crook 

The tank is 90 litres; it was the biggest one in stock when we bought it. I'm not sure if that's big /enough/ but hey. It's enough for my barbs to look totally lost in there x3

There /are/ some fish called Butterfly Fish for sale - about three inches long, brown, and they look like they are constantly upside-down. Kinda cool looking


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I loooove Butterfly fish. I've always wanted one. 
He'll stay on the top constantly so your guys probably won't bother him too much. Just make sure you have a hood, I hear they can jump rather easily.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Honestly you should not listen to fish store people, they do not know what they are talking about. They told me to put corys into my cycling tank. They corys would have died.


----------

